# Box or flat car trucks?



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Been wandering around various websites and not finding a good source for arch-bar trucks for rolling stock. I would prefer ones already assembled for hoop and loop couplers, but can modify accordingly. Lots of folks sell wheel replacements (changing out plastic for metal or metal bb wheels), but not the trucks themselves. Had a few friends just suggest canablizing some older flat cars for what I needed, but then I end up with more cars that really don't have a purpose. Has anyone found a good source for these items? Not really interested in die cast white metal (adds too much weight)....thanks, Ed


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB used to sell replacement trucks. I think that Bachmann might sell replacement trucks.

Check with Train-Li, a sponser here on MLS. He has a lot of LGB parts in stock.

Chuck


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

USA trains, Charles Ro, sells truck frams in pairs I think these come with hook and loop cuplers already mounted. Check his web site.

Chuck


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi 


Walther sells them:

here is a link

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/426-67402 

I think they are the US dealer for LGB - I live in the UK

I strongly suspect that there is something wrong in the Walthers catalog - I have sent them a note so go the long way round as below - they are there. 


In case that doesn't work goto 'advanced search'; input LGB; then item number 67402


Yours Peter.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, found that discounttrains.com had them (without wheels) for $5.85 each....I have some metal wheels, so that will make fixing them up rather simple. Appreciate the information and various places to search....Ed


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Ed, 

Check wit Robby at RLD Hobbies. Last time I bought the USA truck frames they were about 4 bucks. I buy the Bachmann 31mm metal wheels at Star Hobbies in Annapolis, MD. They have the best prices on the B'mann wheels. 

Bob C.


----------

